# whos going to st jean on aug 16 for basic?



## shokuten (28 Jun 2005)

hey

I'm heading to St-Jean for basic on the 16 of Aug, and i was wondering who else was going?

I'm going RCR MOC 031, I'm from Nova Scotia 

someone gave me the idea to post this, Just to see who else was going so we could all keep in touch

thanks for the idea skinny

cheer, and i hope to see you guys at basic


----------



## familyman (28 Jun 2005)

I am in the same course as you august 16.I am also RCR MOC 031,so we will probibally train together throughout the whole time.Have you got sworn in yet?i get sworn in on the 3rd of august.look foward to meeting you,my name is chris.


----------



## shokuten (28 Jun 2005)

yeah i'm getting sworn in on the third as well in halifax, 

my names Adam


----------



## familyman (28 Jun 2005)

what are you doing for training?


----------



## shokuten (28 Jun 2005)

you mean like working out and such? or what course?


----------



## Skinny (28 Jun 2005)

My name is Shawn and im going RCR 031 on aug  16th. 

I live in amherst N.S. Im doing push ups,sit ups and running.just enough to keep fit and be ready for BMQ
Im also 20, what are your guys ages????


----------



## shokuten (28 Jun 2005)

i'm 20 as well 

and my mom and friends have me running rampant doing this and that....but i do push ups and try and keep active


----------



## familyman (28 Jun 2005)

im 23,im just running running and running more,im also weight training at the gym.get that cardio up boys were going to need it


----------



## shokuten (28 Jun 2005)

yeah defiantly, 

i spent some time in the reserves while i wa in high school, and it was nothing but running in there as well, but that was part time, this is full time

so what made you guys decide to join anyway?


----------



## spenco (28 Jun 2005)

Hi, I'm starting basic on 16 August as well, I'm PPCLI 031.  I've been doing pushups, situps, some chinups occasionally, running and weight training to prepare, but I am no where near where I want to be, glad I still have a while to improve.  I'll also probably be the youngest in the platoon; I'm only 17, going in straight from high school.


----------



## shokuten (28 Jun 2005)

your PPCLI? thats cool

i assume your going to st jean as well lol 

so where are you from?


----------



## Copper_Sunrise (28 Jun 2005)

I'll be the same BMQ as you guys. I'm 22 from Vancouver and my MOC wil be 434 FCS Tech. As far as training the typical running, push ups, sit ups, and gym.


----------



## shokuten (30 Jun 2005)

did any of you guys get any of the paper work in the mail?  like the CF leave request/ authorization or the application hand book they talk about in the joining instructions booklet? or are we gonna get all that stuff when we get to the recruiting centre?


----------



## bled12345 (6 Jul 2005)

hi, my name's Jesse matthews. I am originally from vancouver but I am living in edmonton right now. I head out for St. Jean with you guys =) I leave august 14th. I wonder what we're gonna do the 2 days before BMQ starts? Its a relief to know that i'm not the only one worried about my level of fitness and whether or not I'll be able to cut it. I'm sure as long as we grit our teeth, and keep our head down we will be able to grind past the tough spots. Anyone else  worried about drinking too much beer before you head out? I only got 5 weeks left until i'm leaving, and all my friends and family want to do is party it up before I leave lol. I'm like *** damn!! I need to train! not drink more beer!!! 

So yeah, don't worry guys. We'll make it =) Your not alone!! The things i'm paranoid about are my knees, my pushups, and my calfs while running. But I figure, there are probably people out there in worse shape than me that will make it, so hell if I can't too!! 

my trade, PPCLI infantry.


----------



## bled12345 (6 Jul 2005)

also, if any of you out there have msn my contact is fuzzyfootimperatores@hotmail.com


----------



## Bradboy (6 Jul 2005)

y0 dudes..... I just finished my application process about 2 weeks ago. My recruiting officer told me it's more than likely I'll be getting the call to go in 2-3 weeks as I was "merit-listed". I know a guy from work who signed up and is going Aug. 14. So I'm hoping I'll be in the same shipment as you boys. I've talked to a few people who've been through basic and basically they're all in agreement that running is the best way to train for St. Jean. Physical strength is important but if you have no endurance you're going to be at the back of the pack.  :crybaby:    Hope to see you guys there..... Keep training. I'm gonna need some competition so step it up boys!!!


----------



## spenco (6 Jul 2005)

Sorry to say, but if you just were merit listed you would be looking at a late september early october BMQ, all the other ones are full.


----------



## Bradboy (6 Jul 2005)

Spenco what makes you think I'll be going in late September early October? And how do you know the other BMQ's are full? I've talked to many people about the shipment dates and I've heard from many that it's more than likely that I'll be going in August. And I've heard after August there are no more shipments until January. Just curious to know where you're getting your information from.


----------



## familyman (7 Jul 2005)

I was on the merit list for at least 2 months before I got my call at the beginning of june and I'm leaving on aug 16,you do the math.Every ones story is different but I think mine is pretty average.From the day i walked in to CFRC to the day I will walk in basic will be 8 months.Don't get me wrong I hope you get in with us or their abouts,but if not be patient your time will come.and as far as i heard the only time basic isn't running is for a few weeks in the summer thats it,Don't quote me though I could be wrong.Good luck to you,keep us in touch.


----------



## Jordan411 (7 Jul 2005)

Bradboy, I was merit listed in April or May, selected in June and I don't start BMQ at St. Jean until September 3. If you could make it in August more power to you, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## Bradboy (7 Jul 2005)

Thanks for your input guys. It's hard to know what to think cause I'm hearing of people who waited for less than a month and people who have waited almost a year. I just have high hopes that I will be going in August. I need to get on with life!!!


----------



## Island Ryhno (7 Jul 2005)

I dropped my app last monday, did my pt, interview and med today. All good, could be gone in September or even August. I'm going 011 Armoured. I'm a re enrollee so that may be why I went so quick. BTW, the BMQ is now officially changed to 13 weeks. That would put the last start dates for BMQ in the Sept 12th range! Good luck to you guys!


----------



## spenco (7 Jul 2005)

Bradboy, look around the recruiting forum and look at the posts by Kincanucks, he is the recruiting guru on the site, this is also where I am getting my info, saying that you will most likely be looking at a much later date than august.   As for August BMQ, I was selected for the 16 August BMQ by the 29 March selection board, I started my application in december.   If you are just starting your application be prepared to wait.   

Edit:

Rhyno are you sure about the 13 week BMQ? The letter I got from my CFRC says that my BMQ is only running for 10 weeks.


----------



## P-Free (7 Jul 2005)

Information I got was that BMQ is run throughout the year, and doesn't end on September 12th or any other date.


----------



## Island Ryhno (7 Jul 2005)

I didn't say that it ended on Sept 12th. What I said was, the BMQ is going to 13 weeks. That means that the last 13 week BMQ would run in Sept (sept, oct, nov & part of dec) The BMQ is not run over the Christmas break, i.e. you wouldn't be in week 7 and have to stop and then come back again after christmas to finish.


----------



## Bradboy (7 Jul 2005)

spenco said:
			
		

> Bradboy, look around the recruiting forum and look at the posts by Kincanucks, he is the recruiting guru on the site, this is also where I am getting my info, saying that you will most likely be looking at a much later date than august.   As for August BMQ, I was selected for the 16 August BMQ by the 29 March selection board, I started my application in december.   If you are just starting your application be prepared to wait.
> 
> I talked to my recruiting officer on July 5 and he told me to expect the call in 2-3 weeks. I know this does not mean I'm going in August but most likely I'll be gone by the end of September. Are there any BMQs going out after September? If not I don't see why I would be called in 2-3 weeks and be told that I'll be going in a 2006 BMQ. Doesn't really make sense to me. But stranger things have happened....


----------



## spenco (7 Jul 2005)

If you get the call in 2/3 weeks it hopefully will be a job offer, and if you accept it they will tell you at that time when your BMQ would start.  Most likely as I said before in september or october.  You may be getting a call in 2/3 weeks but it does not mean you will be shipping out then or any time soon after.


----------



## Bradboy (7 Jul 2005)

So there is BMQs going out after September?? I was under the impression that once they fill their "quota" for a certain trade (in my case Infantry) than they stop sending recruits to BMQs, until the next fiscal year. So I was assuming that if I get the call in the next 2-3 weeks that I'd be going in August or September. But you say there are BMQs going out after September? I did not know this I thought September was the last one for this fiscal year. My knowledge is all hear say though. Do you have the facts?


----------



## spenco (8 Jul 2005)

Look at the other posts around the forum, you have alraedy been told by Kincanucks that you are looking at a september-october BMQ.  As I said before all the people going to the 16 August BMQ were selected by the 29 March board, before all this real time stuff came in, so there is no way you will get on an August BMQ, since there have been several boards since then filling up all the BMQ courses.  LOOK AROUND!!!!  Look at what you have been told and what other people are saying about their BMQ dates.  Those are the facts you want.


----------



## GrahamD (8 Jul 2005)

I just got an offer about 3 days ago.  It was for Infantry, PPCLI, and my BMQ starts on Sept 26th ends Dec 9th.  10 weeks.


----------



## chriscalow (8 Jul 2005)

spenco said:
			
		

> Edit:
> 
> Rhyno are you sure about the 13 week BMQ? The letter I got from my CFRC says that my BMQ is only running for 10 weeks.



Letter?  Is it important?  How long did it take for that to come once you were told you were in?  I haven't heard of any letter.. but I do know that the guy on the phone that offered me the job detailed a 10 week BMQ.


----------



## spenco (8 Jul 2005)

The package I got in the mail has a welcome to the CF type letter which will say what trade you are enrolled for, the dates of your BMQ, what regiment you will be affiliated with, etc.  A letter about your will (how you want to set it up), the pay scales, the joining instructions (which can also be found online) and a security clearence form you have to fill out for when you go to be sworn in.  It took two or three weeks to come after I accepted the job offer.


----------



## Defence~Mechanism (8 Jul 2005)

Hi All,
I had my interview/PT/Medical etc... and finished it about a week ago with success... I applied for Navy Electronics Technician (Communications). After the date of the Interview/Medical/PT how long does it usually take to receive word back from the recruiter? Im hoping for a possibility of BMQ this summer or fall, however I have been keeping an ear to the ground in here with no luck... No one seems to be going in the same occupational direction as myself... But that doesn't mean no one knows... Im anxious.... ;D


----------



## chriscalow (10 Jul 2005)

spenco said:
			
		

> The package I got in the mail has a welcome to the CF type letter which will say what trade you are enrolled for, the dates of your BMQ, what regiment you will be affiliated with, etc.   A letter about your will (how you want to set it up), the pay scales, the joining instructions (which can also be found online) and a security clearence form you have to fill out for when you go to be sworn in.   It took two or three weeks to come after I accepted the job offer.



Erg.. haven't got a package either... I think it's time to call the CFRC.  It's been a month and a half.


----------



## new recruit (21 Jul 2005)

Hi. I start basic on the 29 of August and get sworn in on the 16 of August in Halifax. Anyone here going at that time? I'm really nervous...


----------



## GrahamD (22 Jul 2005)

Defense~Mechanism said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> I had my interview/PT/Medical etc... and finished it about a week ago with success... I applied for Navy Electronics Technician (Communications). After the date of the Interview/Medical/PT how long does it usually take to receive word back from the recruiter? Im hoping for a possibility of BMQ this summer or fall, however I have been keeping an ear to the ground in here with no luck... No one seems to be going in the same occupational direction as myself... But that doesn't mean no one knows... Im anxious.... ;D



Depending on your recruiter, you may not hear back from them at all, you should call in periodically to find out what's happening with your file.  If you just finished all your testing, then you will probably have to wait for 6-8 weeks minimum just for your medical file to return from Borden.  After that you will be merit listed, and it's really difficult for anyone to say how long it can be after that before you get an offer.  I got my offer after about three weeks of being on the merit list, but I think that I was lucky.  And my BMQ date was set about three months in advance.  It's in late September.


----------



## Skinny (27 Jul 2005)

I didn't get this package about payscales or will, and i have been in contact with my RC and they didnt say anything about it.

So boys the 16th is oming up fast anyone getting anxious??? 

who is getting sworn in on the 3rd in halifax???for BMQ on the 16th and when are you flying out ???

shawn


----------



## familyman (27 Jul 2005)

anxious as hell,man it creeped up on us fast didn't it?.How is all your guys running,I'm pretty worried about that,I run 3.5k on a good day,very good day,just curious how every one is doing,and is everyone dieting like crazy or stuffing your mouths with everything you know you wont be eating for a while.I'm doing a little bit of both,I diet until about noon and thats it,lol.anyways boys,lets go do what we have been hired to do,and never let up,never give in.


----------



## Skinny (28 Jul 2005)

Yeah its like 17 days away..hehehehe yeah i have started a count down : ;D

as for running 3.5 should be good just keep going at it ....besides bmq is for building us up anyway.

how many from you are from nova scotia? 

shawn


----------



## Lerick (28 Jul 2005)

im so happy i receive the call ...swear on august 5th, bmq start august 22th....but i have to re do pt tomorrow ...


----------



## Bradboy (29 Jul 2005)

Hey so does this mean that the July 18 selection board results are out??? Kincanucks I think you should come back early from vacation.... we need your expertise! To the guys that have just recieved the call....when were u merit listed? I was merit listed July 5 so I'm hoping to get the call.


----------

